# Renovating in Le Marche



## Vin&Gin (Jul 27, 2015)

Hi, we are in the process of completing the purchase of a property in Falerone, in Macherata. Has anyone had building work done in this area? It would be great to hear your experience, and recommendations, particularly on reliable tradesmen, good value merchants and any key lessons learned!


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

Vin&Gin said:


> Hi, we are in the process of completing the purchase of a property in Falerone, in Macherata. Has anyone had building work done in this area? It would be great to hear your experience, and recommendations, particularly on reliable tradesmen, good value merchants and any key lessons learned!


Pitty you are not buying in abruzzo i could give you a sack of recomends and who to avoid but if you need any general help ie cars lawers i have lots of contacts who work in both regions 
and lesons learnt we have been here 12 years , and with hind sight we would still have money in the bank lol


----------



## Staines2011 (Jul 30, 2015)

We lived in Ancona for six years, which isn't too far from where you are and know a couple of good English builders and carpenters and a few electricians. If you haven't found anyone let me know I will send you their contact numbers.

Cheers


----------



## Vin&Gin (Jul 27, 2015)

Any recommendations, and contact details would be most welcome. My Italian is primitive at this point, so anyone with some English would be an advantage. Thanks for offer of details


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

Vin&Gin said:


> Any recommendations, and contact details would be most welcome. My Italian is primitive at this point, so anyone with some English would be an advantage. Thanks for offer of details


get over there and talk to the expats in the area you cant beat boots on the ground 
and dont just go for a builder who speaks english that does not make him a good builder


----------



## Gillm (Aug 19, 2015)

> get over there and talk to the expats in the area you cant beat boots on the ground
> and dont just go for a builder who speaks english that does not make him a good builder


Very true, and don't take their words for it that they actually are builders, don't take email references or photographs - but VISIT places they have worked on and talk to the owners personally. There are many scammers around who will just take your advance payment and run! We were recently subjected to a scam ourselves along with several others in France so beware ......... 
I cannot post names but that would be useless anyway as our 'scammer' has had at least 5 different alias's in 2015 that we are aware of. SNIP/


----------

